# Taking mashed potatoes to the next level!



## CeeCee (Jan 22, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/autmnjones/21-ways-you-can-take-mashed-potato-to-the-next-lev-grak 


Although I personally wouldn't make most of these...I would so do the mashed sweet potato with kale and Boursin cheese, maybe even today.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 22, 2014)

Some interesting concepts there, they look really tasty, I try to stay away from mashed potatoes for my upper arms sake..but every now and will indulge.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 22, 2014)

I will eat sweet potatoes , I also mash butternut squash and acorn squash and even cauliflower as substitutes for the nasty white potato.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 22, 2014)

I fancy mashed potato and mozzarella ; tasty!


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 22, 2014)

I like mashed potatoes. Nothing will ever beat mashed potatoes covered with loads of white gravy. There are a few ideas in there that sound mighty tasty though.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 22, 2014)

I fancy all of the dishes, but if I give in and start eating like I really would like to I would gain very quickly and a lot.

When I quit smoking I gained about 30 lbs and not the first yr; I was quite proud of myself but slowly after that and it took a long time to lose it all.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 22, 2014)

I did the same thing when I quit smoking. I gained weight steadily for two years and it took longer than that to get back to normal. That was over 18 years ago. Now I usually stay within 10 pounds or so of where I should be.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## RedRibbons (Feb 17, 2014)

White potatoes do not have a lot of calories. It is what we add to them that adds up to the calories.


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 17, 2014)

_Mashed potatoes are great if you add a small amount of hot milk, some cream cheese, butter and chopped parsley_


----------



## RedRibbons (Feb 17, 2014)

Also putting sour cream, onions, and/or cheese makes them great. And let us not forget garlic, oh yeah!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 17, 2014)

We haven't made mashed potatoes in a long time, but we like Yukon Gold potatoes boiled, broken up and topped with chives, parsley, light olive oil and a pat of Smart Balance Original spread.  Back in the day I used to make mashed potatoes for holidays with heavy cream and butter, super rich and fattening for sure...eating a bit healthier as I age.


----------

